# Civil Service



## Dee (Jan 24, 2014)

I read a article in the Paper that says Grafton MA voted at town meeting to get out of Civil Service, this seems to be happening more and more.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

New law takes effect July 1 allowing towns to bypass homerule petitions to get out of
Civil service. Selectmen, mayor local government can do it without a home rule petition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

j809 said:


> New law takes effect July 1 allowing towns to bypass homerule petitions to get out of
> Civil service. Selectmen, mayor local government can do it without a home rule petition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummmm No. The "municipal modernization bill" which could potentially allow that is currently in committee at the state house.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

The only thing I heard is that unions want something in there that says the towns have to negotiate with the union. The way it is now, the towns don't have to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

An Act to Modernize Municipal Finance and Government

Scroll down section 241.

It's tied up in the ways and means committee at the moment


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

j809 said:


> The only thing I heard is that unions want something in there that says the towns have to negotiate with the union. The way it is now, the towns don't have to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a major change in working conditions, yes they do.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

j809 said:


> The only thing I heard is that unions want something in there that says the towns have to negotiate with the union. The way it is now, the towns don't have to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This change wouldn't affect collective bargaining at all, it would just give the city more autonomy in making decisions, as opposed to following civil service rules.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I respectfully disagree. 
Section 241 of the municipal modernization bill, H.3907, permits municipalities to exempt positions from Civil Service through a vote of the governing body instead of through special legislation, as is currently required.
Right now they have to file a home rule petition that has to be approved by the legislature and they have to negotiate with the union. Hence , a lot of police
Departments got something for it , like full Quinn for everyone and big raises. If this goes through its voted at the local level without having to go through the legislature.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

j809 said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> Section 241 of the municipal modernization bill, H.3907, permits municipalities to exempt positions from Civil Service through a vote of the governing body instead of through special legislation, as is currently required.
> Right now they have to file a home rule petition that has to be approved by the legislature and they have to negotiate with the union. Hence , a lot of police
> Departments got something for it , like full Quinn for everyone and big raises. If this goes through its voted at the local level without having to go through the legislature.
> ...


Again, it would still require first bargaining with the union. Then the governing body of the city/town approves it. The legislation eliminates the extra final step of having the legislature give the final approval through home rule petition.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes Currently but once this passes it does not. Same as health insurance reforms were instituted without collective bargaining. Nothing in the future form says anything about approaching unions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Ugh, it looks like the state wants to eliminate CS all together. Of course every town administrator/Mayor, will have a special town meeting to vote the PD out of CS. Then put pressure on the Chief, to hire who they want and tie up Union attorneys, with discipline matters. This also allows the town to eliminate lateral transfers or at least force the officer to go to a non-CS community.

Police Unions are voting out of Civil Service for education incentive or partial Quinn. Many who are on now, are already grandfathered on and don't care if they lose CS protections for new hires.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

I get the good and bad of CS trust me I've been living it for 17 years. My only issue is what happens to those of us who came in under the system and now you have a mix of others who aren't part of the system .


----------

